# The Non Combatant Prince(ss) or How to Abuse a Warlord



## Garthanos (Apr 2, 2010)

Actually ... the idea is to explore ways to create fully contributing non-combatants

*Princess Verdicia*, level 1
Half-Elf, Warlord
Commanding Presence: Inspiring Presence
Noble Scion Benefit: Religion
Background: Noble Scion (Noble Scion Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 8, Int 16, Wis 13, Cha 18.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 11, Dex 8, Int 16, Wis 13, Cha 16.


AC: 16 Fort: 12 Reflex: 13 Will: 15
HP: 25 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +10, History +8, Diplomacy +11, Heal +6

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -2, Arcana +3, Bluff +4, Dungeoneering +1, Endurance, Insight +3, Intimidate +4, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -2, Streetwise +4, Thievery -2, Athletics -1

FEATS
Level 1: Inspiring Aid

POWERS
Dilettante: Cutting Words
Warlord at-will 1: Commander's Strike
Warlord at-will 1: Direct the Strike
Warlord encounter 1: Provocative Order
Warlord daily 1: Lead by Example

Her at wills and encounter powers should be skinned variously....

*Running to hide behind her ally* (steps back out afterward) and thereby leading the enemy in to her allies blade
*Screaming in Fright or Getting horrified look on her face* which warns an ally of an attacker who then gets an unexpected opening out of turn.

Her cutting words are boosted by magical force as much because she was raised by fey as anything else.
picture a close up of her mouth as she harranges somebody if the attack is defeats the enemy they feint. or flee in horror depending on ones sense of humor.

Her inspiring aid is her talking about something completelly different than the subject at hand and that reminding the target of something very significant.

The lead by example is actually better if it misses and ;-p since its strength based in some ways it becomes quickly less possible to be non-combatant (low strength and effective without taking a very narrow path). My next shot is going to be a hybrid Warlord Bard ... I probably put irrational levels of charisma in this one anyway ;-) .

I think the Warlords at-wills skin so nicely that I am thinking to use hybrid warlords for all demi or virtually non combatant characters ;-p

Your magic user from yester year who used to hide behind the paladin because it was stupid to do otherwise can now do it again... but contribute in the process of doing so ;p


----------



## eriktheguy (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm surprised you chose warlord for non-combatant support. Many of their powers rely on hitting to deal damage. I would have gone for a cleric or bard myself. Bard's can be 'flavored' as non-combat especially well. Their attacks deal damage through hurtful words and demoralization.


----------



## Garthanos (Apr 2, 2010)

eriktheguy said:


> I'm surprised you chose warlord for non-combatant support. Many of their powers rely on hitting to deal damage. I would have gone for a cleric or bard myself. Bard's can be 'flavored' as non-combat especially well. Their attacks deal damage through hurtful words and demoralization.




I invite a details on your concept my second idea is coming 

Bardic Demoralization is sort of the Voiciferous Harpy Princess... or is it Fiona Blowing up a Bird... ;p and it is definitely on the list... actually I am finding all leaders worthwhile... the Warlord is my first take and I notice not as useful at higher levels though its utils and some of its feats are still very sweet.

The Two at wills ... for the Warlord work very nearly perfectly... with nothing in the Bard Repertoire or Cleric Repertoire, to match them. Hell I would be happy if we had a cross class version of those ;-) 

Lets see how this hybrid here works.

Princess Aviona, level 6
Half-Elf, Warlord|Bard
Warlord Leadership: Combat Leader (Hybrid)
Hybrid Warlord: Hybrid Warlord Fortitude
Hybrid Bard: Hybrid Bard Will
Hybrid Talent: Commanding Presence (Hybrid)
Commanding Presence (Hybrid): Inspiring Presence (Hybrid)
Noble Scion Benefit: Religion
Background: Noble Scion (Noble Scion Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 8, Int 17, Wis 13, Cha 19.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 11, Dex 8, Int 16, Wis 13, Cha 16.


AC: 19 Fort: 15 Reflex: 16 Will: 18
HP: 50 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 12

TRAINED SKILLS
Diplomacy +14, Insight +11, Perception +9, Arcana +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Bluff +8, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance +4, Heal +5, History +7, Intimidate +8, Nature +5, Religion +9, Stealth +2, Streetwise +8, Thievery +2, Athletics +3

FEATS
Level 1: Hybrid Talent
Level 2: Inspiring Aid
Level 4: Arkhosian high Style
Level 6: Emboldening Presence

POWERS
Dilettante: Astral Seal
Hybrid at-will 1: Cutting Words
Hybrid at-will 1: Commander's Strike
Hybrid encounter 1: Provocative Order
Hybrid daily 1: Echoes of the Guardian
Hybrid utility 2: Hasty Alert
Hybrid encounter 3: Fast Friends
Hybrid daily 5: A Rock and a Hard Place
Hybrid utility 6: Haggle

Her astral seal looks like her crying in distress and pointing at the subject.
But most of the time she is dodging behind an ally or balling the enemy out with cutting words.
Fast friends is a harmless little old me stance ..you wouldnt hit a girl would you.


----------



## circadianwolf (Apr 2, 2010)

A hybrid warlord|shaman can actually get close to never making an attack roll. (It's referred to as the "lazy warlord".)


----------



## Garthanos (Apr 2, 2010)

circadianwolf said:


> A hybrid warlord|shaman can actually get close to never making an attack roll. (It's referred to as the "lazy warlord".)




Post if if you got it... I am wanting to compile Archetypes along with actual builds ... 

The Wonder Child  (with race as hafling or gnome certainly... and some magical/clerical as the second). 

The golden One pacificist healer (isnt that one too easy)... anyone have a favorite build ;p?

When I built Frodo I made him a demi-combatant by hybriding warlord and rogue... I picked things like underhanded tactics to nerf his roguish damage boost, didnt want him feeling that nasty.


----------



## keterys (Apr 2, 2010)

There are several warlord daily powers that have Effects that matter more than the hit, or that are actually just as good (or better) on a Miss (like they give allies attacks, allies who might have bonuses)

Could do a hybrid cleric/warlord, also.


----------



## eriktheguy (Apr 2, 2010)

Hybrid Warlord|Bard could have both Warlord at-wills if it were human


----------



## circadianwolf (Apr 2, 2010)

It's not in any way optimal, but:

Warlord|Shaman/Everflame Guardian/[Epic Destiny], Level 30

Relevant Feats


Divine Secretkeeper (Invoker Multiclass)
Novice Power
Adept Power
Reserve Maneuver (Swap out the PP's encounter attack 11 for a lower-level power from the next list.)
Powers


At-Will: Claws of the Eagle (Shaman)
At-Will: Commander's Strike (Warlord) OR Direct the Strike (Warlord)
Encounter 1: Powerful Warning (Warlord) or Provocative Order (Warlord)
Daily 1: Great Watcher Spirit (Shaman)
Encounter 3: Sly Fox Spirit (Shaman)
Daily 5: A Rock and a Hard Place (Warlord) OR Scent of Victory (Warlord)
Encounter 7: Written in Fire (Invoker, via Novice Power)
Daily 9: Awakened Wrath (Warlord) OR Warlord's Recovery (Warlord)
Encounter 13: Spirit of the Killing Shot (Shaman) OR Befuddling Cry (Warlord) OR Bolstering Insight (Warlord) OR Pincer Maneuver (Warlord)
Daily 15: Wall of Blades (Invoker, via Adept Power)
Encounter 17: We Will Not Fail (Warlord, technically lets you make a basic attack as well, but best we can do here)
Daily 19: Exhorted Counterattack (Warlord)
Encounter 23: Spirit of the Ram (Shaman)
Daily 25: Precision Stance (Warlord) OR Warlord's Resurgence (Warlord)
Encounter 27: Offering of Peace (Invoker)
Daily 29: Heart of Bedlam (Shaman) OR Deific Rallying (Warlord) OR Perfect Front (Warlord)
You can dump Strength entirely. Depending on your hybrid talent you may have any or all of Int, Wis, or Cha riders.


----------



## Stalker0 (Apr 3, 2010)

eriktheguy said:


> I'm surprised you chose warlord for non-combatant support. Many of their powers rely on hitting to deal damage.




Not at low levels. Warlord have one of the few at wills that provide abilities without an attack roll.


----------



## eriktheguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oops, I meant most warlord powers require a hit to cause their effects. In any case I haven't played enough of the other leaders to know for sure.


----------



## Garthanos (Apr 3, 2010)

I think presentation can have a huge impact... my current favorite dmpc is a pure wizard who's powers are almost entirely flavored as his faerrie servants... doing things for him.


----------



## Garthanos (Apr 3, 2010)

Wolf Boy...  was raised by wolves his charisma is very bad... but he was never that aggressivel ... but has a life long companion to pick up the slack... He dodges behind the warrior types or lets his wolf friend do the fighting... his perception is off the charts and by watching him everyone is at an advantage. I think I might have him use a sling later on... and let him get good at that retraining maybe? 

Human Warlord/Ranger(Beastmaster)


Wolf Boiy, level 6
Human, Ranger|Warlord
Hybrid Ranger: Hybrid Ranger Fortitude
Warlord Leadership: Combat Leader (Hybrid)
Hybrid Warlord: Hybrid Warlord Will
Hybrid Talent: Ranger Fighting Style
Ranger Fighting Style: Beast Mastery (Hybrid)
Beast Companion Type: Wolf

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 16, Int 13, Wis 19, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 15, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 8.


AC: 16 Fort: 16 Reflex: 17 Will: 19
HP: 50 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 12

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +8, Endurance +9, Perception +12, Nature +12, Stealth +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +6, Arcana +4, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +7, Heal +7, History +4, Insight +7, Intimidate +2, Religion +4, Streetwise +2, Thievery +6

FEATS
Human: Hybrid Talent
Level 1: Beast Guidance
Level 2: Hunting Wolf Style
Level 4: Don't Count Me Out
Level 6: Savage Wolf

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Direct the Strike
Hybrid at-will 1: Predator Strike
Hybrid at-will 1: Commander's Strike
Hybrid encounter 1: Feral Ambush
Hybrid daily 1: Partnered Savaging
Hybrid utility 2: Flash of Insight
Hybrid encounter 3: Powerful Warning
Hybrid daily 5: Scent of Victory
Hybrid utility 6: Weave Through the Fray


----------



## Garthanos (Apr 3, 2010)

circadianwolf said:


> It's not in any way optimal, but:




Tis' by far not about optimizing but effective... should be sufficient.


----------



## Garthanos (Apr 5, 2010)

The princess at level six still relies on her body guards in a fight
but her smiles now seem to really take the bite out any fatigue
her companions may be feeling  now... and they even
find themselves striking harder when the strike is for her.

Princess Verdicia, level 6
Half-Elf, Warlord
Build: Inspiring Warlord
Warlord: Battlefront Leader
Commanding Presence: Inspiring Presence
Noble Scion Benefit: Religion
Background: Noble Scion (Noble Scion Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 8, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 19.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 11, Dex 8, Int 16, Wis 13, Cha 16.


AC: 21 Fort: 16 Reflex: 17 Will: 19
HP: 50 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 12

TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +13, History +11, Diplomacy +14, Heal +10

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Arcana +6, Bluff +7, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance +3, Insight +7, Intimidate +7, Nature +5, Perception +5, Stealth +1, Streetwise +7, Thievery +1, Athletics +2

FEATS
Level 1: Inspiring Aid
Level 2: Emboldening Presence
Level 4: Improved Inspiring Word
Level 6: Lend Strength

POWERS
Dilettante: Cutting Words
Warlord at-will 1: Commander's Strike
Warlord at-will 1: Direct the Strike
Warlord encounter 1: Provocative Order
Warlord daily 1: Lead by Example
Warlord utility 2: Hasty Alert
Warlord encounter 3: Inspire Resilience
Warlord daily 5: Scent of Victory
Warlord utility 6: Rousing Words


----------



## Somebloke (Apr 5, 2010)

May I make a suggestion? 

I have been in a very similar situation in my campaign, with the heroes escorting a princess across a continent on a pilgrimage, so I may have some insight into the matter. After six levels of effectively sitting back and doing very little (with grumbles from the party that she could be a bit more helpful) I statted up a character sheet- designing her as a 'monster' with encounter powers only and limited 'per encounter' healing surges. 

My first question is :Who will be running said princess? Either way presents problems- 

- The DM runs the princess- this of course leads to the problems associated with any DM run character. I really avoided this path, since the players were still a little touchy about a her vs. them moment (roleplaying only) earlier and I really didn't want to tempt fate (I also now tend to have her 'decide' things and 'give orders' based on a party vote made beforehand). 

- The player(s) run the character. I've tried this, deliberately slimming down the character abilities to present her as a playable 'monster'. Despite the stripped down abilities the character either presented a headache for whoever had control over her (oh great, so I have yet another set of abilities to figure out?) or used a little _too_ effectively by the party synergizer/powergamer. 

I decided to take a third option. I statted out some warlord/cleric/bard powers (one 'level step' below the player's highest level encounter power) and printed them out onto cards (total of ten, for four players). I would then hand them out to the characters to use as free actions during the turn- simulating her contributions to the battle over the encounter. It freed me up, it freed the players up and it gave an impression that she was actually doing something (I treated a 'free' encounter power each as an extra player's worth of xp for the xp budget). 

Anyway- I just wanted to share, since my experiments with a non-player-character in the party led at first to tension and/or dissatisfied players.  Feel free to ignore all of the above. I will repeat though- if you do want to include her, use the templates given in the DMG for monsters rather than as a fully-bulked out player. It will be so much easier.


----------



## Garthanos (Apr 5, 2010)

You have some intriging ideas in there. .I do see what you mean about higher abstraction working fine for NPCs  of the noncombatant variety...

There is heroic fiction that comingles very combatant and very nearly non-combatant characters...or even demi-combatant characters (see Mowgli above...  or frodo I did in another thread). Still Non-combatants in these story lines may still be very central to the story (do they need to be npcs?) still contributing to the battle scenes by how there luck brings to bear and how they inspire the heros. After all everyone wants "a girl (or boy) worth fighting for". 

There is another possibiity that I like ... and its a classic... sometimes the non-combatant "Wonder Child" who has been relying on the other heros and dodging behind there swords ... under goes a climactic rebuild making them in to a full on combatant... though you may be able to shift a character quite a ways via retraining

I have very few Players (usually 2 sometimes 3)  and they Tend to need rather healthy support from any NPC I contribute to the mix. I know I find my Master of Faerries for whome his combat actions are amost entirely not really him doing it very fun... And after all a PC might want to play a librarian or political debutante type ;-).
Combine that with the potential for comedy relief in the battle?


----------



## Garthanos (May 2, 2010)

*More Flavor Text*

Not sure why this entered my head and is forcing itself out. But somehow flavor text for the thread is still missing.

 The reason why some noncombatant characters stay as close to the forefront of the fight as they tend to? Sometimes storywise they are the focus of the fight the enemies target and they cling to a bodyguard as a necessity but not  always.. it can be they are brave to fault, curious and concerned for those who they travel with and even if they dont/wont kill anything they want to help (but arent sure how). A sudden scream which distracts an enemy and gives an ally an opening from a distance is handy but the characters arent planning for that... just exploiting it when it happens. It might be something else like a poorly tossed rock which distracts the enemy hey look how bad the attack was hehehe oops forgot the other guy. Princess Michelle is a rousing 8 dex so she can do all kinds of accidental things ;-).

Some of the hybrid warlords are demi combatants and only consider themselves ranged so making sure they stay close to a melee competant ally and intensionaly provoking that enemy in to the blade of there ally rather than providing the enemy nice attacks against them works great or 

Even cooler a Wizard might skin it as Arcane (kind of like using cantrips in a fight but even just for flavor) using there powers to distract an enemy or befuddle them cause them to forget the ally they were targetting is there or even physically push them at the right time for them to be skewered on your allies nearby weapon. 

4e character creation on the interweb is often mis-characterized as being not versatile... In the here and now with a little imagination this seems just so wrong.


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (May 3, 2010)

Garthanos said:


> Not sure why this entered my head and is forcing itself out. But somehow flavor text for the thread is still missing.
> 
> The reason why some noncombatant characters stay as close to the forefront of the fight as they tend to? Sometimes storywise they are the focus of the fight the enemies target and they cling to a bodyguard as a necessity but not  always.. it can be they are brave to fault, curious and concerned for those who they travel with and even if they dont/wont kill anything they want to help (but arent sure how). A sudden scream which distracts an enemy and gives an ally an opening from a distance is handy but the characters arent planning for that... just exploiting it when it happens. It might be something else like a poorly tossed rock which distracts the enemy hey look how bad the attack was hehehe oops forgot the other guy. Princess Michelle is a rousing 8 dex so she can do all kinds of accidental things ;-).
> 
> ...




Well, 4e character creation is QUITE versatile, it is just designed to fill a somewhat more narrow niche than in previous editions of D&D. The devs never intended 4e character classes to represent NPCs at all under any circumstances. 

As for this particular meme I think the princess could easily justify some attack powers now and then, slapping an enemy in the face "Oh, how DARE you!", picking up a loose weapon and amusingly taking a (surprisingly effective) awkward swing at something, etc.

Still, overall I wouldn't really consider using PC classes for this sort of character except as a mental exercise. Work it up using the CC rules in DMG2 and you can get EXACTLY what you want without all the sweat of trying to twist adventuring classes into something they were never meant to be.


----------



## Garthanos (May 3, 2010)

AbdulAlhazred said:


> Well, 4e character creation is QUITE versatile, it is just designed to fill a somewhat more narrow niche than in previous editions of D&D.




That sounds like a contradiction of terms



AbdulAlhazred said:


> The devs never intended 4e character classes to represent NPCs at all under any circumstances.




I do love the mental and imagination exercise aspect of character design... but some of the character types really arent far removed from central and heroic characters in fictional sources... and I dont think those need to be NPC's even though obviously the DM can do what he wants power of CC makes building them easy.



AbdulAlhazred said:


> As for this particular meme I think the princess could easily justify some attack powers now and then, slapping an enemy in the face "Oh, how DARE you!", picking up a loose weapon and amusingly taking a (surprisingly effective) awkward swing at something, etc.




Sure perceptually a miss that hits a suprisingly fragile environmental feature which collapses on top of a bunch of enemies delivering uber damage over a large area ;p.. these things are good for daily/encounter powers... and when you use CC you dont have to worry about... what attribute governs a bulding collapse.... heheh.


When I designed Frodo I explicitly mixed in Warlord in part to diffuse the assassin feeling potency of that a standard rogue seems to embody... and it connects with the nobility and inspiring ideas in the character

The Wolf Boy example has the warlords uber perceptive aspect that used to be in the ranger thematically. 

The wizard warlord Librarian can feel more of the non-melee combatant than the straight wizard and even have it make tactical sense.

I think strong heroic luck skinning frees up character design and might do so 
...even better if to hit was less tightly bound to the attribute system.

Hmmm maybe the strong makes the other heros shine theme makes this optimal for a DMs NPC character....


----------



## Garthanos (May 3, 2010)

OK AbdulAlhazred

There is your challenge build a princess or a golden boy with CC and post it, I like that "Oh, How dare you!" by the way.


----------



## firesnakearies (May 10, 2010)

I love this.


----------



## Thatwackyned (May 22, 2010)

My princess

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
level 10
Eladrin, Warlord
Build: Skirmishing Warlord
Warlord: Combat Leader
Commanding Presence: Tactical Presence
Background: Early Life - Isolated (Perception class skill)
FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 11, Dex 20, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 9.
STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 11, Dex 16, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 9.

AC: 23 Fort: 16 Reflex: 20 Will: 18
HP: 68 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 17
TRAINED SKILLS
Stealth +14, Diplomacy +9, Athletics +9, Perception +11, History +17
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +9, Arcana +12, Bluff +4, Dungeoneering +6, Endurance +4, Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +4, Nature +6, Religion +10, Streetwise +4, Thievery +9
FEATS
Level 1: Sun Elf Grace
Level 2: Guide the Shot
Level 4: Improved Tactics
Level 6: Lend Might
Level 8: Expert Combat Leader
Level 10: Tactical Inspiration
POWERS
Warlord at-will 1: Direct the Strike
Warlord at-will 1: Commander's Strike
Warlord encounter 1: Overwhelming Force Trap
Warlord daily 1: Destructive Surprise
Warlord utility 2: Strategist's Epiphany
Warlord encounter 3: Powerful Warning
Warlord daily 5: A Rock and a Hard Place
Warlord utility 6: Tactical Supervision
Warlord encounter 7: Friendly Fire
Warlord daily 9: Coordinated Assault
Warlord utility 10: Unintended Feint
ITEMS
Hide Armor, Crossbow
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======


----------



## Garthanos (May 22, 2010)

Thats one gruff princess ;p --- skinned as bossy?


----------



## Thatwackyned (May 22, 2010)

Actually, I picture her more as a Penguin aka Nun.  Have to change the xbow to a club/meter stick.  One of those Cathloc Nun School Teachers.  Not so godly as Battle Smart and Combat Ready.


----------



## Garthanos (May 22, 2010)

Thatwackyned said:


> Actually, I picture her more as a Penguin aka Nun.  Have to change the xbow to a club/meter stick.  One of those Cathloc Nun School Teachers.  Not so godly as Battle Smart and Combat Ready.




that is some ummm incredible dexterity going on... atleast the crossbow says she is doing some solid ranged sniping.


----------



## Thatwackyned (May 23, 2010)

Thought the idea was that she never has to make an attack through her "combat" career?


----------



## Garthanos (May 23, 2010)

Thatwackyned said:


> Thought the idea was that she never has to make an attack through her "combat" career?



Guess my question was about the purpose of pumping Dex if you pump strength a little you can pull off an HBO and your opportunity attacks will be you inspiring others to attack... if you pump charisma you will be able to use that as a boost on healing ... boosting Dex gives well initiative? ;p


----------



## Thatwackyned (May 23, 2010)

Well the Dex gives her Init, AC and a bonus to Warlord daily 1: Destructive Surprise and Warlord daily 9: Coordinated Assault.  If I boost Str, yes the dailies and her opportunity attacks will get better, it's just I didn't want her rolling an attack ever.  With the high Init, and the ability to boost everyone elses, we should be able to deal massave damage in the oppening round.  And Char would just be for healing.


----------



## Garthanos (May 23, 2010)

Thatwackyned said:


> Well the Dex gives her Init, AC and a bonus to Warlord daily 1: Destructive Surprise and Warlord daily 9: Coordinated Assault.  If I boost Str, yes the dailies and her opportunity attacks will get better, it's just I didn't want her rolling an attack ever.  With the high Init, and the ability to boost everyone elses, we should be able to deal massave damage in the oppening round.  And Char would just be for healing.




Intelligence covers the Armor class but  did not realize the dailies had Dex benefit so that gives a nice reason along side the init right there. Charisma can be a nice a boost for your Wil defense as well ... split boosting str atleast up to 15 to get that hbo gets fortitude  ... different builds work fine and can express the princess personality nicelly I think anyway good job.


----------



## Fridayknight (May 29, 2010)

I made a totally non-com princess just today, it worked out pretty well with her not even dealing damage directly. Pump intellegence and hybrid warlord/wizard so you can get illusion spells that are not real to deal some damage.


----------



## Thatwackyned (May 30, 2010)

I see your idea and salute it.  Though, I want a build that doesn't have to make one single roll of a d20 to hit the baddies.


----------



## Fridayknight (May 30, 2010)

Then you just go plain warlord or hybrid warlord/bard.


----------



## Thatwackyned (May 30, 2010)

Did you check out the build I posted.  Done and Done.


----------



## Thatwackyned (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry to Troll this back to the top.

My group is in the char design phase, and I'm going to be using the "Princess" build.  Going to be a Butler for the team.  "Sir, I say, hit that guy one more time.  Good show."

But I'm having trouble with all the At wills as basic attacks for the other players.  What classes have At Wills that can be used as basic attacks?

Wizard - Magic Missle.
Barb are all on charge.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 19, 2010)

I tried out a build like this. It only worked particularly well with our dragon power sorcerer (high Str) and seeker (basic attack at-will power), not - surprisingly - with the defender, who is a battlemind without Melee Training. There's a level 9 power that gives two allies attacks, and I had a hell of a time making it useful.

Maybe some of your power choices are better than mine. I wish you luck.


----------



## Garthanos (Aug 19, 2010)

There might be some optimization hints on here


----------



## Thatwackyned (Aug 20, 2010)

I took a look at that, great info, but I'm wondering on the other party members.  As that Lazy Princess grants basic attacks, what classes have basic attacks that can be replaced with At Will powers?


----------



## Jester David (Oct 9, 2015)

Thread Necromancy!

While saving as much Wrecan as I could, I found a reference to Garthanos creating the "princess build" and googled, finding this thread.

With all the current Warlord discussions I thought this was fun from a historical perspective. That the lazylord was a fan build designed to be a princess...


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (Oct 9, 2015)

Good old Garthanos. Last I heard from him he was hanging forth on the 4ENCLAVE, but that site is pretty dead these days.


----------



## Garthanos (Jan 21, 2017)

We saved quite a bit of the Builds from the WOTC Forumns 
And recently got my Character Builder going again have some ideas about custom races like the Centaur... 
And I might make extra Princess build powers maybe some just pre-skinned


----------



## Garthanos (Jan 21, 2017)

Ooooh Wrecan was a great buddy... with a lot of very cool ideas.. did you see his luck power source?


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (Jan 22, 2017)

Garthanos said:


> Ooooh Wrecan was a great buddy... with a lot of very cool ideas.. did you see his luck power source?




Yeah, and its a bummer he's not around anymore. He was kind of frustrated with people over on the WotC boards towards the end. I told him maybe he really should take a break, and then he was gone.


----------



## Garthanos (Jan 28, 2017)

The lesson is never take life lightly cherish it all


----------



## Tony Vargas (Jan 30, 2017)

Garthanos said:


> And I might make extra Princess build powers maybe some just pre-skinned



Here's an NPC I used a while back.  Not a full companion character, not a normal minion, with some princess-style powers.


----------



## Garthanos (Feb 2, 2017)

Tony Vargas said:


> Here's an NPC I used a while back.  Not a full companion character, not a normal minion, with some princess-style powers.




Adorable Tony adorable


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (Feb 2, 2017)

Its cool because it reminds me a lot of one I did. Only instead of styling it as the "Lady in Distress" I called mine 'Sarge', and skinned him as the old grizzled veteran watch sergeant that got attached to the party. So his powers were things like "No, not like that you idiot!" hehe. The substance was pretty close though, you could just reskin yours to do mine. I didn't make mine a minion though, but I think that touch works pretty well.


----------

